

Did you notice Github's Spamming? - jdcaballero
https://github.com/Forexbrokers/Forex-Brokers 

======
deathanatos
I've seen emails like these before, but I don't understand them.

Take the linked github repo. What's the point? I realize I'm not the target
audience, but usually spam has some link that I'm supposed to fall prey to,
some Nigerian royalty who desperately desires to transfer money to my bank
account.

This, however, contains no links. No visible way to be scammed, or even
purchase anything. It isn't even well written, to the point of almost looking
like a bad Markov chain. Is this just a spammer testing the waters?

I suppose maybe they're related to the first Google hit for "Forex"? Too much
work. (Of course, I'm extremely not interested due to the spam/scan aspect.)

~~~
serverhorror
I think the spammers are trying to pollute the (publicly) available text
corpus with markov-chains (or similiar stuff). My guess is the intention is to
get ranking of search results near the top places. How? Well, it's on github
(credible site) doesn't have links (not spam) so a corpus like this probably
isn't spam elsewhere.

Of course "elsewhere" there are links in the text. But now the ranking is
better and more likely to be found. So in the end it's a win for the spam
blogs because now they get more hits/traffic.

------
tzs
The title of this submission ("Did you notice Github's Spamming") implies that
Github is doing this. Is that the case, or rather is it the case that spammers
are USING Github?

~~~
jdcaballero
yes, Im sorry (eng. is not my native language). I do not want to imply it.
Just create awareness that spammers are using it.

------
jvdh
This just seems like spammers trying any publicly available outlet for
spamming. It doesn't seem like a very successful one at that.

------
jdcaballero
the big downside is that when you search in github all these adverts polute
it. It seems there are many of them.

